# Semi Auto open heat presses?



## Jobruce (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking into buying a 16x20 heat press for curing waterbased ink screen printed t.shirts.

I'd like to get a press which opens by itself to free myself up to get on with other jobs whilst curing.

What I can't seem to work out is what a semi automatic press does compared to a fully automatic one? Is it that the semi only opens fractionally? Would I still need to open it myself? 

Any help would be great!

Joanna


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The auto open presses will open by themselves while the semi auto will need an assist to overcome the initial pressure and then have a hydraulic or spring assist to hold open the press.


----------



## Jobruce (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that...I'm going to spend the extra cash and get a fully automatic one then! 

Cheers,
Joanna


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

if you are looking to find out specifics on machines, I would be happy to assist you. Send me a PM and I can talk to you offline.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The difference in the semi-automatic and the automatic is the self closing feature of the automatic and the pressure adjustment. The semi-automatic requires the operator to manually close the machine and then opens automatically when the time is completed. The automatic machine closes by pressing a button and then automatically opens upon completing the time cycle. 
Unless your planning to do heavy production I would recommend the semi-automatic. It does not require an air compressor and is about $1500-$2000 less in cost.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Both Steve and Ed can offer a quality heat press. But if your buying transfers you may get extra goodies buying from Ed. If you buying vinyl the same applies to Steve.. Good Luck


----------



## Jobruce (Jun 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm based in the U.K so I'm probably going to need a UK supplier.

I'm actually having second thoughts about the auto/semi auto because I think I might be better spending more on a manual quality model rather than a 'no brand' automatic...?? I'd love an automatic press but I seem to be reading some scary reviews of the UK companies which offer the entry level auto presses

I only want to use it for curing Waterbased ink (not for transfers etc) 

Can anyone recommend a good 16x20 press under 1000 dollars available in the UK or under that price are they going to be pants?!

really appreciate the help,
Joanna


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

wouldn't you be better off buying a flash dryer curing unit?


----------



## Jobruce (Jun 22, 2011)

I did initially look into flash dryers but went off the idea because I was told that flash dryers were not that good for curing waterbased ink because they can extract the water from the ink too quickly and cause cracking due to their intense heat. 

It's also recommended to use an air dry catalyst if you're going to use a flash dryer, which I'm not too keen on...just because I've never used them before and don't know much about them.

Joanna


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i've never heard of anyone using a heat press to cure ink. a heat (press) is made for the purpose of pressing heat applied transfers or vinyl to garments or bags etc.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I cure my Water Based inks for Screen printing in my heat press all the time, 

I have a shirt i screen 2 years ago and that ink has not budged a hint of color,, 

It is tight and soft and looks like i screen it yesterday.

I let my ink sit for about 7 min on the shirt and then it with the heat press.

words like a charm, for Water based,, not plastisol..

I dream of a Auto open press.. but for now I will keep making my Money with my Clam shells.

I agree, Steve, Ed and Roger are all great sellers of Heatpresses.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I cure my Water Based inks for Screen printing in my heat press all the time,
> 
> I have a shirt i screen 2 years ago and that ink has not budged a hint of color,,
> 
> ...


how is it actually done? do you press it? i mean wouldn't you be cleaning the platen all the time or do you use some type of kraft paper?

wouldn't this be too time consuming for large runs?


----------



## BURNTtoast (May 28, 2011)

sjidohair said:


> words like a charm, for Water based,, not plastisol..


That's interesting that you said not for plastisol. I use my heat press to cure my plastisol size labels and it works great. Actually, a good amount of people on the forums use a heat press instead of a conveyor, mainly because it's cheaper and it works. It's all preference though, some stuff works for people and some stuff doesn't.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

No waterbased ink comes off while you cure, nothing, 

as it is already settling into the fiber and the heat and pressure pushed it into the fiber,, 

I always cover every thing i press with a cover sheet, but there is no ink transferred, as it is dry when you put it to the press.. 

Water based drys very fast

It works great


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BURNTtoast said:


> That's interesting that you said not for plastisol. I use my heat press to cure my plastisol size labels and it works great. Actually, a good amount of people on the forums use a heat press instead of a conveyor, mainly because it's cheaper and it works. It's all preference though, some stuff works for people and some stuff doesn't.



Thanks for the info,, the reason I said that was because I only have run Water based thru my Heat press.. 

But if I know Plastisol can cure in a heat press that is great info,, I may try Plastisol,, thanks for sharing that info,,,


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> No waterbased ink comes off while you cure, nothing,
> 
> as it is already settling into the fiber and the heat and pressure pushed it into the fiber,,
> 
> ...


thanks!! good to know it's one less thing to buy when decide to go all in on the printing biz at least at startup.


----------



## BURNTtoast (May 28, 2011)

My bad sjidohair, I misread the post I quoted you on! I get what you're saying now 

Yeah definitely try it, if you use a teflon sheet, it gives it a completely different finish.
I'll have to try your technique with water based screen printing, always wanted to try that


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BURNTtoast said:


> My bad sjidohair, I misread the post I quoted you on! I get what you're saying now
> 
> Yeah definitely try it, if you use a teflon sheet, it gives it a completely different finish.
> I'll have to try your technique with water based screen printing, always wanted to try that



No problem,,, I read posts or write them fast sometimes, between customers, and freak after I saw what i wrote,, lol
Thank goodness for editing your own posts,, lol


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Regardless of which press you buy make sure it's of good quality, if it has cold spots or uneven pressure you will lose the shirt and the transfer. I ruined enough shirts and bought a Hotronix fusion not cheap but works great, my next choise was a Hotronix auto open clamshell which is also excellent and about 1375.00 but well worth it to save on fustration of trying to figure out what went wrong


----------

